# Mag 3D guidance



## RoBeacon (Mar 10, 2010)

One of my coworkers found a Mag 3D on the side of the road and was nice enough to donate it to my growing collection. With my new host I was curious as to what emitters could I run off of 3D batteries and be over 200 OTF lumens? I've considered the Malkoff but thought it would be fun to put together a custom heatsink / emitter / driver. I also want to spend under $100.00. I want runtime to be around an hour a little less or a lot more doesn't matter this is just a fun project to make a mag semi kick @$$ compared to stock. Sugestions please! I am also open to incan as well but from what I've seen they usually require more V than 3 D provide to make it really bright.


----------



## Databyter (Mar 10, 2010)

RoBeacon said:


> One of my coworkers found a Mag 3D on the side of the road and was nice enough to donate it to my growing collection. With my new host I was curious as to what emitters could I run off of 3D batteries and be over 200 OTF lumens? I've considered the Malkoff but thought it would be fun to put together a custom heatsink / emitter / driver. I also want to spend under $100.00. I want runtime to be around an hour a little less or a lot more doesn't matter this is just a fun project to make a mag semi kick @$$ compared to stock. Sugestions please! I am also open to incan as well but from what I've seen they usually require more V than 3 D provide to make it really bright.


That's a perfect light for an LED Mod (I've yet to do one but I plan to soon).

But regarding the incandescent possibilities you can get a 9AA to 3D battery Holder that will net you about 11 volts. There are a lot of nice bright bulbs that can be overdriven in that range.

The Holder itself for a good one is about 40 bucks, almost half your budget. Then a non-plastic lens and reflector, and a bulb.
With shipping mostly from one supplier you can probably get all three for about another 40 Bucks shipped

You solder a few jumpers to make your switch more efficient and your tailcap less resistant and voila, You have a Mag85, or a Mag 1909, Or various other bulbs that are overdriven from 6V - 7.2V up to about 11+.

My 1909 is close to 2K lumens (I think) using this same setup, I spent a bit more and got an AW softstart 4 mode switch that also lowers the resistance noticably and gave me an extra half amp of current!

LED might be the way to go, but the voltage isn't a problem if you decide to go the other way.

Cheers.


----------



## gswitter (Mar 10, 2010)

If running rechargeables doesn't blow your budget, here's a good SSC P7 mod guide.


----------



## RoBeacon (Mar 10, 2010)

I looked at some of the battery holders but I don't have that many AA's. And don't really want to buy that many.... yet.


----------



## Databyter (Mar 10, 2010)

gswitter said:


> If running rechargeables doesn't blow your budget, here's a good SSC P7 mod guide.


That's what I'm looking at doing ona these days, only I think I'll do it with a sst-90 and one of the new multimode drivers members are experimenting with.
That's a great step thru for an LED Mod.

Not to hijack the thread, just that I'm also interested in doing an LED Mod, only I'l probably go with a 2 D quad bored or something. I just have so many 3D's they are my favorite, but I'm needing a few shorter lighter really bright LED lights.


----------



## 420light (Mar 10, 2010)

Databyter said:


> That's what I'm looking at doing ona these days, only I think I'll do it with a sst-90 and one of the new multimode drivers members are experimenting with.




+1. I will have done 4 P7 mods with the completion of 2 this month. I think it is time to do a SST-90 with one of the drivers coming available soon.


----------



## Alex K. (Mar 30, 2010)

+2 for the P7. Or you could go with the cheapest and my first-ever Mag mod; flip the tailspring around and pop in 4 C-cells.


----------

